# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة >  >  «ليلة مصرية» في حفل نادي رؤية للكفيفات بالدمام

## عفاف الهدى

«ليلة مصرية» في حفل نادي رؤية للكفيفات بالدمام 
اليوم ـ الدمام 
نظم نادي رؤية للكفيفات التابع لبرنامج الأمير محمد بن فهد لتنمية  الشباب مؤخراً حفل ليالي السندباد "الليلة المصرية الخاصة" بدعم من عضو مجلس ادارة  الغرفة التجارية ورئيسة لجنة سيدات الأعمال سميرة الصويغ.
وتضمن الحفل برامج  متنوعة منها تكريم صاحبة السمو الأميرة مشاعل بنت عبد المحسن آل جلوي لدعمها برنامج  الكفيفات وتكريم سميرة الصويغ لرعايتها الحفل والمدربات والمتطوعات ، اضافة الى عرض  تقديمي عن انجازات البرنامج وفيلم وثائقي عن جمهورية مصر وبعض الفقرات الحية الخاصة  بجمهورية مصر وتقديم مسابقات وجوائز وأطباق مصرية خاصة.
وقالت مديرة البرنامج  منى عبد الله الطعيمي : إن نادي رؤية للكفيفات يعد أول ناد نسائي للكفيفات شرق  السعودية للتأهيل من خلال تنظيمه دورات متخصصة، ويسمح فيه للكفيفات بممارسة كافة  الأنشطة الثقافية والاجتماعية.
ويأتي هذا فى إطار اهتمام برنامج الأمير محمد بن  فهد لتنمية الشباب بإعداد خطة مدروسة تهتم باحتياجات الكفيفات من دورات تنموية  وحرفية وتأهيلية ، بالإضافة الى تدريبهن من خلال دورة فن التوجه والحركة واستخدام  العصا البيضاء برفع الوعي لدى المنتسبات للنادي. 
ويحرص البرنامج على دمج هذه  الفئة من المجتمع وتحويلها الى قادرة على الاعتماد على نفسها والاستفادة من جهودها  في التنمية الى بث روح التواصل الاجتماعي بين الفتيات وتوفير قناة للتواصل بينهن  وبين المختصين واكسابهن الثقة في أنفسهن. 
واستطاع برنامج الأمير محمد بن فهد  لتنمية الشباب أن يساهم في محو أمية الحاسب الآلي للكفيفات الذي مكنهن من الطباعة  وقراءة المستندات والتمكن من الدخول لعالم الإنترنت سعياً للوصول إلى جميع ما يجول  عبر هذا العالم الذي كان يصعب الوصول اليه سابقاً ، واهتمام القائمين عليه بالدمج  والتواصل مع المجتمع حيث تعد خطوة رئيسة للنادي.

----------

